# my clean bulk



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

hi im 21 been training 2-3 years, i weigh 196lbs and my aim is to gradually bulk, i worked out my maintanence weight which was 3100cals, so the diet ive done works out at

3250 cals

273 protein

360 carbs

74 fat

brekky - 100g oats = 360cals/11.8pro/58.5carbs/4.7fat

4 eggs = 256cals/24pro/16fat

1 scoop protein = 118 cals/25gpro/2.1carbs/1.8fat

mid morn - cnp pro flap jac = 286 cals/18.9pro/37.5carb

lunch - 100g pasta = 362cals/12pro/75carb/1.5fat

2 tins tuna = 378cals/54.2pro/18fat

postworkout - 2 scoops whey = 236cals/50pro/4.2carbs/2.6fat

2 scoops maltodextrin = 380cals/94carbs

dinner - 100g pasta or rice = 362cals/12pro/75carb/1.5fat

200g chicken breast = 158cals/34pro/4carb

bed - 1 scoop whey = 118 cals/25gpro/2.1carbs/1.8fat

2tbs peanut butter = 236cals/8.4prot/7.2carbs/19fat

any feed back is welcome, as you can see im just consuming over my maintanence in calories, how does this look?


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

This is much the same as my diet. However I aim for 2 carb meals, morning and mid morning when insulin sensitivity is high.

Like you I have a simple sugar carb for post workout but consume very little or no carbs after this, but increase fat intake (olive oil) to slow down the absorption rate of protein overnight. By stopping my carbs at meal 4, the next morning upon waking my insulin sensitivity is high again.

Looks good tho!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Add fruit,veg and a protein blend/MPC before bed(instead of whey)

Fish oils spread throughout day


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

xzx said:


> This is much the same as my diet. However I aim for 2 carb meals, morning and mid morning when insulin sensitivity is high.
> 
> Like you I have a simple sugar carb for post workout but consume very little or no carbs after this, but increase fat intake (olive oil) to slow down the absorption rate of protein overnight. By stopping my carbs at meal 4, the next morning upon waking my insulin sensitivity is high again.
> 
> Looks good tho!!


So would you say i need to cut some of my carbs then?


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Gza1 said:


> So would you say i need to cut some of my carbs then?


I would swap the pasta in your dinner to vegatables and add a good source of fat like say coconut milk to keep your cals high.

Bedtime meal would be a milk based isolate for a slower digestion overnight.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanx were can i buy coconut milk from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Add fruit,veg and a protein blend/MPC before bed(instead of whey)
> 
> Fish oils spread throughout day


 Spot as normal.

Your diet is good so far but it is not complete, every meal needs either fruit or veg. Eat apples and bananas between meals the health benefits can not be compared also it gives great energy and increases calories slightly.


----------

